# Golden ear technology Triton 2 speakers



## ianmedium

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, if not then mods please feel free to remove this thread.
   
  I had the opportunity to hear these amazing speakers today and am still in shock at what I heard!
   
  A new company founded by one of the co- founders of Polk audio who then went on to found definitive audio speakers and has now formed this company.
   
  I was with a friend today who has the definitive audio speakers and we had the chance to pop into our local audio store. The guy was setting up the system for a customer to audition when we got there and he let us have a listen. I do not think I have been so impressed with a speaker based system in years (and this coming after a recent listen to the Wilson Sasha speakers combined with Nagra kit!)
   
  I cannot remember the details but the equipment consisted of Arcam FMJ amp, I think an Arcam DAC and sonos streamer with FLAC files feeding the speakers.
   
   We could not believe the sound quality of these speakers, bass on a full range cathedral organ was spectacular, one could feel the vibration and scale, I have never heard a more realistic representation of this instrument before!
   
  Then on to a double bass being played with bow and plucked, I swear, the hairs on the back on my neck stood on end!
   
  Mid's and treble were again just about the best I have heard including the over $100,000 Wilson/Nagra system I heard a few weeks ago.
   
  The most amazing thing for me was how involved I became in the music. I don't normally get that involved unless listening to headphones.
   
  If anyone has the chance to listen to these speakers I really encourage you to!
   
  Now to the best bit!
   
  The guy asked us to guess how much. I offered up around $20,000 for the speakers alone, my friend said similar. When he told us the price it was all my friend could do to walk out and try to figure out selling some of his equipment to get on the waiting list!
   
  A shade over $3,000CAD! The total cost of the system we listened to came to just over $7,000 including cables. I was stunned at the value and my friend is now ( I just got an email from him whilst writing this!) in the process of ordering a set!
   
  Here is the website, I have nothing to do with the company, never heard of them until today but in over 30 years of HiFi listening this was the most surprising and shocking demo I have ever heard!
   
  http://www.goldenear.com/products/triton-two-tower


----------



## DaveBSC

Yeah it's Sandy Gross's new company. The speakers they've done so far are pretty similar to the Definitive Mythos line, just with that new tweeter added which I think is a type of air motion transformer. Definitive speakers have generally been pretty good values, so I'm not shocked that these sounded very good for the price. Now would I put them against Rockport? No.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Wow it looks exactly like the Mythos IMO, but definitely sounds interesting. I myself am a fan of Martin Logans Motion line and am quite intrigued by this speaker.


----------



## khaos974

Sounds quite interesting with an active subwoofer.


----------



## ianmedium

I went back and listened again, Now they have a great many more hours on them and I still am very impressed indeed at how involving the music is that come from these speakers. And remember, they are demonstrating it through FLAC files. I have not had a chance yet to hear vinyl or CD through it.


----------



## aangen

Odd. I went and spent an hour listening to the Golden Ear Triton 2 loudspeakers today and I am puzzled. The store I went to had them hooked up to an Anthem Statement D2V while I use an older Statement D2 at my home. The Amp was similar to what I used. When I hit play on my first CD all three people who heard it thought there was something very wrong with the system. It sounded awful. Second CD from a different artist and it sounded better, but not good. Third CD from yet another artist and it sounded pretty decent, but not notable. My thought was the Mid-range sounded tubby at best. The bottom was tight and the high end was D R Y. I would not be able to live with the sound I heard, nor would I be interested in trying. I went home and listened to the same three discs that I used on the Tritons, playing them through my B&W Nautilus 803N speakers. Awwwwww, thank you. All three discs sounded wonderful and lively, way different from what I heard from the Tritons. Oh sure, the B&W 804N cost over twice as much, but they were up against a speaker that is currently enjoying amazingly positive reviews. I don't know what the other people are hearing, I did not hear anything I wanted to hear again. To me they were the exact opposite of involving. On a side note I have heard the Definitive STS speakers in the past and I quite enjoyed them. I hope to see others opinion on the Golden Ear speakers. I seriously was hoping to be knocked out by them do to what I have read.
   
  Disc one was: Ulrich Schnauss - "Missing Deadlines - Selected Remixes" (first 3 tracks tried, awful sound)
  Disc two was: Loscil - "Plume" (track 4 "Steam", sounded fine, just dull)
  Disc three was: The Cinematic Orchestra - "Ma Fleur" (track 3 "Ma Fleur" sounded swell, and track 4 "Music Box" also swell)
   
  (again, at home all tracks sounded awesome, which I think is a fine outcome)


----------



## scootermafia

Do want.  Divorce worth it.


----------



## cn11

Just heard the Triton 2s today. At first they struck me as quite run-of-the-mill... but the more time I spent listening with my familiar CDs the more impressed I became, because I realized they were just presenting what was there and not doing anything wrong. So detailed while relaxed sounding. And the bass... holy mackerel. That is some tuneful, extended, deep stuff! I love the idea that I can get rid of my sub, and go back to true 2-channel and not lose out on bass in any way over my Martin Logan Depth.
   
  Do want here too.


----------



## bobbobbobbob

i'm thinking penis envy..........but that might be a bit harsh.


----------



## Nutpi

I had a chance to listen to these pair of speakers last week and I was pleasantly impressed. But, I'm curious how does this compare to the KEF R900?  Can anyone comment please?


----------



## Leotis

Kinda late for a reply but I am willing to bet the speakers were not plugged in! Haha!
 Just bought a pair today and they sound excellent.
 But when I first started playing them I was disconcerted by the sound for a couple moments,
 till I realized I had not plugged them in!
 Haha!


----------

